# Rem 1100 not cycling



## number1gator (Jan 10, 2011)

Older model 1100 I've had for 20+ years won't cycle low brass bird shot anymore it will fire the first one but not eject it after I manually eject it a and cycle the next round it will run the next two as fast as I can pull trigger. I cleaned it real good but it didn't do any good.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 10, 2011)

Cleaned the gas ports, checked the o-rings for wear brittleness or damage, checked the forearm for a very fine crack?
If so, change the o-rings and see if it improves.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 10, 2011)

Two things.

First, the o-ring probably needs replacing.  Just the age on it dictates that.

Secondly, the gas port in the barrel probably needs cleaning.  You can do it with an appropriate sized drill bit or a good stiff wire.. Normal cleaning won't get all the crud from the gas port.


----------



## CAL (Jan 10, 2011)

All of the above plus clean out the chamber of the gun real good to remove the plastic from shells.Takes a wire brush on a short piece of rod chucked in a drill.Put a little oil on the brush.


----------



## number1gator (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for the help.the oring seems ok but I would like to buy a complete gas seal kit. Ive ever cleaned the  port whereis it located


----------



## mike bell (Jan 10, 2011)

Its inside the ring on the barrel where you screw the forend cap. its angled back torge thechamber end.


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sportsmans Guide sells an "O" ring kit.  That, plus good cleaning, will probably solve problem.


----------



## BrewMonkey (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought a bunch of O-rings from McMaster Carr a few years ago that will work. PM me and I'll send you a couple.

BrewMonkey


----------



## mike bell (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Brew,  whats the size on those? I was thinking about ordering a bag myself....


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 12, 2011)

I usually double up my O-ring.  That way, if one breaks I don't have to carry a spare.  You can get 6 of them on ebay for about $4.


----------



## markland (Jan 13, 2011)

Also there is a spring that goes back into the butt stock that runs from the back of the action bar that carries the bolt.  Had a similar problem with a LT-20 of mine and after cleaning and changing o-rings still had the problem, removed the butt stock, cleaned the spring and housing and no more problems.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 13, 2011)

BrewMonkey said:


> I bought a bunch of O-rings from McMaster Carr a few years ago that will work. PM me and I'll send you a couple.
> 
> BrewMonkey





mike bell said:


> Hey Brew,  whats the size on those? I was thinking about ordering a bag myself....



Viton #2-021 0-rings

Size 21 is 15/16" I.D. X 1 1/16" O.D. X 1/16" thick

Make sure it's Viton, although in a pinch, you can use a common hardware store o-ring.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Feb 19, 2011)

Is that oring size for 12 ga or 20 ga?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 19, 2011)

21 is for 12 and I believe 19 is for 20


----------

